# Trouble burning .flac with winamp



## hat (Sep 19, 2011)

For some reason, only one out of three burners I've tried will burn .flac with winamp. The only one that works is an older cd burner, the other two are newer dvd burners. I'm wondering if maybe the newer players can't handle burning at the slow 2x speed, the max speed supported by the free edition of winamp?


----------



## MRCL (Sep 19, 2011)

Does it work at x2 with mp3 or other file formats? Or other programs at that speed?


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2011)

Make that 4 drives I've tried and only one of them worked. Maybe winamp is just crap for burning?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

use dbpoweramp?


----------



## laszlo (Sep 19, 2011)

just curious why burn flac?

i always burn with nero but re-convert the flac to audio to can use cd's in other devices

if you want to save on dvd i understand;you should try other writing soft

edit:

just to undertsnd clearly you want to burn flac or convert to flac?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

well, flac is better than mp3 in sound quality


----------



## naoan (Sep 19, 2011)

if you're burning a data cd why not use more dedicated program like, uh, nero... okay, definitely not that, try imgburn, burnaware, or infrarecorder.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2011)

Try converting the songs to WAV before burning.  FLAC is incompatible with the Red Book format.  It's possible the DVD drives are getting buffer underrun errors while the slower CD drive isn't.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

@naoan : welcome back to forums bro
lol

WAV files are bigger than FLAC's, but the sound quality is quite the same


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 20, 2011)

Why don't you just decompress the FLAC files for burning with the FLAC front-end tool or commandline interface? 

Most of the burners have issues with FLAC, especially the ones that have a compression setting higher level 6. 

It is a little more of a hassle expanding first but usually the results are better. 

And yes FLAC rules! 

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2011)

I tried converting to wav before burning once, but it didn't work. Then it did. Maybe I had a bad disc? Oh well, I'm not really worried about this issue anymore, I'll just convert to wav.


----------

